# tuesday report



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

sorry for the late post, just got in front of the computer. took the boat with me to work monday night cause i knew tuesday was gonna be nice and it was a new moon, so the fishing should be good. got a late start waiting on my fishin buddy so didn't get on the water till around 11am. bay was nasty, tried to catch some live bait on 3mile and it was like a washing machine. managed 3 hand sized pinfish for the efforts so ran on down to pickens jetties to try again. there my first drop for bait produced about a 10 inch gag grouper, followed by a 10 inch red grouper, followed by this guy which i never seen before...looked like some kind of trigger fish but i'm not sure...









gave up on catchin any bait here, but could have started a great saltwater tank with the ones i did catch. reeled up other rod and up comes a 22inch flounder on it...wooohhhhoooo... at least we ain't gettin skunked today...haha. ran out to the Oopss barge and dropped the bouy. water was slick mostly with no current, only the wind pushing us. dropped two cigs and up comes 2 keeper 20 inch snapper. put on first live bait and bam....9pound red snapper. thinking it's a great day already. my turn on the live bait and i drop down...bam....nice fish, never see him till i pull him out from under the boat and then....WOWWWWW......25 pound godzilla snapper... now this trip is made no matter what.....here's a quick pic of the big boy and the handsome young fisherman who caught him....









had one more live bait so my fishing buddy got last chance and boated a 26 inch amberjack...hahahahaha....:banghead. no more live bait so we dropped dead pogies and caught 20 inch red snapper till we got tired. :doh one strange thing, i saw something hitting the surface so threw a gold gotcha....bam....21inch red snapper....hhhhmmmmmm...never had one do that before. guess they were turned on big time. waves picked up and we had our limit and called it a day....that big boy is my biggest snapper to date.....wooohhhhooooo.....:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

final tally for tuesday:

4 endangered american red snapper...biggest 25 pounds

1 16inch lane snapper

1 22 inch flounder

one question....???? when i was at ft.pickens jetties. a nissan frontier pulled up and unloaded 3 divers....two ladies and a guy....i thought the road out to there was still closed. is it open for everyone or were these just "special" folks...???


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is one beautiful snapper! Easily the best fish I have seen since snapper season opened. Congratulations on a truly great catch. It is amazing that he didn't take you into the barge.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

great catch, have to remind myself to steer clear of the Oops Barge. probably will be able to walk on the boats around it tomorrow.

I'm like mygood ole daddy god rest his soul.I will tell you water depth,bait used, line size, tide, moon phase, time of day, time of year,live bottom or artifical reef butI won't give you anexact spotguess i'm just funny that way.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

the road is still closed it was either contractors or rangers


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not saying he's lying but I know better then to trust a fisherman who tells you where he caught his trophy..........

Great catch :clap:clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report. The green fish is a file fish.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

GREAT FISH!!!!! ill be happy when we mississippi boys can start keepin em. its killin me throwing 20-25 back every trip! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Snapper, Thanks for the post with pictures:clap


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well Done! A great trip & a really good trip reporty, esp. the pic's.

Thanks for sharing & continued luck to you & your crew in finding

& catching the "endangered, rare & elusive ARS!

Really enjoyed the pic of the File Fish.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats on the Red snapper, seemed like they were hitting everything that day. Glad you guys did well. Great pics and post. Thanks


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report.:clap:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

That thing almost looks like a red fish before it becomes a bruiser. Nice fish.


----------

